# I want to build an affordable gaming computer.



## Schotzy (Jan 4, 2009)

I am planning to build a gaming computer. I havent built one before so I am not sure which parts are good. I would like to spend no more than $1000. Can you tell me everything I should get, including case, processor, hard drive, graphics card, etc. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cami (Sep 24, 2006)

You can get a really nice computer for 1000$. This is what i suggest:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106263
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115036
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341011
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148288
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148212
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128359
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102810
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488 
http://www.provantage.com/cooler-master-rc-690-kkn1-gp~7COOL023.htm

comes to about $915 before rebates and shipping. do you need monitor, keyboard and mouse?


----------



## Schotzy (Jan 4, 2009)

I like the setup you posted. I might use it. I have a monitor keyboard and mouse. 
I was looking around and I saw some quad core processors for a comparable price. Would these be a better deal or should I stick with the dual core you mentioned?


----------



## cami (Sep 24, 2006)

In games the faster dual core cpu will outperform the slower quad cores. Very few programs, games included, utilize all 4 cores. I would say that this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115041 is the minimum quad for gaming, the amd quads, and slower intel quads just cant compete with the e8400 and 8500.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Schotzy said:


> I like the setup you posted. I might use it. I have a monitor keyboard and mouse.
> I was looking around and I saw some quad core processors for a comparable price. Would these be a better deal or should I stick with the dual core you mentioned?


The quads you saw in that price range won't keep up with the E8500 in games as clock speed is still more important then the number of cores when comparing similar chips> http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-q3-2008/Crysis-1680x1050,818.html

Nice build cami gave you the only comment I would have is if your not gaming on a large monitor over 24" or above and greater then 1680x1050 you may want consider a HD4850 over the HD4870 to save some cash.


----------



## Schotzy (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up. I think I will go with the dual core. I have a large HD monitor that I use on my current computer (32 inch LCD). Will the HD4870 be a big difference over the HD4850?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It will give you better frame rates on a 32" over the 4850.


----------



## Schotzy (Jan 4, 2009)

Would the extra cost of the HD4870 be worth the better frame rates?


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Schotzy said:


> Would the extra cost of the HD4870 be worth the better frame rates?


It depends on what 'genre' of game you're playing.
I would be careful when picking a graphics card because on certain games, the cheaper 1GB 4850 seriously outperforms the 512MB 4870 ( the higher the memory, the better, *in some cases*) I would recommend the 1GB 4870 if you can afford it, otherwise get the 1GB 4850. You may also want to consider the 4850X2 if there's an offer for it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For a 32" platform I would say yes.


----------



## Schotzy (Jan 4, 2009)

Could someone give me some more info on the HD4850x2. A link to a site where it is sold would be helpful. I can't seem to find it anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## Dealmaster13 (Jan 1, 2009)

Schotzy said:


> Could someone give me some more info on the HD4850x2. A link to a site where it is sold would be helpful. I can't seem to find it anywhere. Thanks.


If I were you, I'd stick with the 1GB 4850/4870; there is a $100-150 difference between them and the 4850x2 in the UK.
What's you monitor size/resolution?
1GB 4850 will play pretty much any game in 1680x1050 except for Crysis (Warhead) above the smooth 25 fps mark.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I don't think they have been released yet the testers are using engineering samples last I saw.


----------



## Schotzy (Jan 4, 2009)

Will the HD4870 play Crysis Warhead on max settings?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes it will there are only 2 cards above it the GTX280 and the 4870x2.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

here is a 4850x2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102813
and a 4870x2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102768

and a 4870 1g
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102801


I have the 4870 1g, great card, powerful. However if I was running a 28+ monitor i would have gone with a 4850x2
Right now I have 24" and its more than enough for me


----------

